# Sirius Comments on Digital Audio, Recording Issues



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius commented on the development of digital audio broadcast systems and a request from the Recording Industry Association of America (RIAA) for content protection of sound recordings, suggesting to the Federal Communications Commission that the government lacks authority to enforce regulations requested by the recording artists organization.

At issue is a request from RIAA for technology mandates covering devices and interfaces that transmit, receive, record, playback and communicate digital broadcast content. The industry group has two concerns: Internet redistribution of broadcast sound recordings, and automated home recording and playback of broadcast sound recordings.

Sirius said the FCC should refrain from imposing regulations proposed by RIAA since it lacks any authority to do so, the company said in comments filed with the commission this week. Also, RIAA's proposals are inconsistent with the Audio Home Recording Act and are generally unrealistic and over-reaching, Sirius said.

"There is little or no reason to believe, and absolutely no evidence presented, that digital transmissions provide or will provide a significant source of sound recordings for Internet redistribution," Sirius said in its comments. "Unencrypted CDs and other formats sold by the recording industry provide a high quality source fully adequate to satisfy any demand for unauthorized redistribution."

Still, Sirius said it has some sympathy for RIAA's concerns about the future of automated recording. And the company said it recognizes the possibility that, at some time in the future, Congress may wish to examine the issue.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

